# Totw high Prarie and soft frequent stools



## SandyRehn (Jun 2, 2013)

Hello everyone! This is my first time posting on this forum but I have been a long time lurker. I do have a "quick" question. 

I have a 16 week old WL german shepherd puppy and she's a little spit fire. Since I've brought her home at 10 weeks we've been battling giardia. After three rounds of pancur with this last time adding MSM and Fortiflora, the problem seems to be gone. During the whole ordeal though she never lost her spunk and always ate and drank water well. 

Now however I need a few words of advice. Her last round of meds ended a few days ago but since this whole thing started she's always been a frequent proper. When she had the full blown giardia her poop would be liquid to pudding and then with meds would firm up some. She poops on average six times a day. Now they are not mushy but they are still soft. She has also always been on the skinny side but still gaining weight slowly. 

My question is this. Should I start to look at her formula, she's currently on TOTW high Prarie puppy, or should I give her gut a few weeks to settle now that the giardia is hopefully gone? 

If I should consider switching, what are some good grain free alternatives for her? 

Thanks and hello to all.


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

SandyRehn said:


> Hello everyone! This is my first time posting on this forum but I have been a long time lurker. I do have a "quick" question.
> 
> I have a 16 week old WL german shepherd puppy and she's a little spit fire. Since I've brought her home at 10 weeks we've been battling giardia. After three rounds of pancur with this last time adding MSM and Fortiflora, the problem seems to be gone. During the whole ordeal though she never lost her spunk and always ate and drank water well.
> 
> ...


Awww, poor pup---what a little trooper  

I'd ask your vet or perhaps wait the next little while to see if your puppy-girl adjusts to non-giardia life  

My pup has been on the Salmon TOTW (adult) and has had pretty good poops...we switched him from Blue Buffalo for Pups @ month 6; when Leo has wet poops (he is a stinker and sneaks a bone or treat from our older dog) we add yogurt (plain, greek, 2 heaping tbsps) or pumpkin puree (not pie filling but puree with no other additives). We actually got the advice for pumpkin on the boards---we also, occasionally add rice (although if you are looking at grain-free, this may not be advisable). 

Pumpkin puree, plain yogurt---our go to for firming up poop and keeping Leo on poop-track!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

TOTW is manufactured by Diamond Foods as is "Natures Domain" that's what I use currently.

I'm not saying that the food is a problem! And I have no idea what's going on at Diamond?? But as a general I get pretty "uncomfortable" when I see a product I use for my dogs start making the news..in a bad way!

Top 302 Complaints and Reviews about Kirkland Pet Foods


List of foods made by Diamond:
Here's a list of foods made in the Diamond plant:

4Health
Apex
Chicken Soup
Country Value
Diamond
Diamond Naturals
Kirkland
Natural Balance dry
Nature’s Domain
Premium Edge
Professional
Solid Gold
Taste of the Wild
Wellness (one variety)
__________________

Poster on Boxerforum posted the info.


----------



## SandyRehn (Jun 2, 2013)

Chip18 said:


> TOTW is manufactured by Diamond Foods as is "Natures Domain" that's what I use currently.
> 
> I'm not saying that the food is a problem! And I have no idea what's going on at Diamond?? But as a general I get pretty "uncomfortable" when I see a product I use for my dogs start making the news..in a bad way!
> 
> ...


I know. Sadly I didn't find out about this until recently. Eventually I would consider switching her, simply because 6-7 poops is more than I can ever remember my other puppies pooping. (Granted this was when I fed them Purina or Iams). I'm considering Canidae but would like to keep her grain free. I just would not know if she is ready for adult food (I know many on here never feed puppy food).


----------



## SandyRehn (Jun 2, 2013)

Or wellness core, I haven't decided.


----------



## zudnic (May 23, 2015)

Chip18 said:


> TOTW is manufactured by Diamond Foods as is "Natures Domain" that's what I use currently.
> 
> I'm not saying that the food is a problem! And I have no idea what's going on at Diamond?? But as a general I get pretty "uncomfortable" when I see a product I use for my dogs start making the news..in a bad way!
> 
> ...


I guess Costco isn't as anal on dog food, as they are with human products. I was a vendor in Costco (apple/cherry juice product). Costco specified a temp that the product had to be at for delivery. One degree over and Costco would send the product back to us. I'm a Costco fan, especially having first hand experience on how much they care about their customers.


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

Tractor Supply has probiotic/prebiotic treats that I've been giving Pasta that work great, and despite her being so picky, she loves the taste. The brand is Petnology and it's about $12 for a month's worth for a large dog


----------

